# Some thing else like dvtm



## Vladimir (Dec 2, 2008)

Any body know, some thing else like dvtm?

```
NAME
       dvtm - dynamic virtual terminal manager
```


----------



## davehouston (Dec 6, 2008)

screen?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 7, 2008)

window(1)


----------

